# So my baby is officially pregnant...



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Just contacted the breeder and she said that its possible that the girls are pregnant...There was an incident that occured where a male had gotten in the cage with my two girls. Hopefully the other isnt pregnant but I am thinking she probably is because she is losing hair around her nipples and there is a little plug of stuff on her vagina. I dont know when she/they are due. They are only 9 weeks old so hopefully all goes well. Any advice helps... One quick question... if they are both pregnant could they be in the same cage or should they be separate still?


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

Did she not tell you there was a chance because of an incident before you bought her? That's not very professional. Sorry I don't have any advice as I've only ever kept males, but good luck! They're so young aswell, poor babies  I think they can be caged together but I'm not entirely sure. I hope someone with more experience and knowledge answers to help you.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Mike&Sully'sMummy said:


> Did she not tell you there was a chance because of an incident before you bought her? That's not very professional. Sorry I don't have any advice as I've only ever kept males, but good luck! They're so young aswell, poor babies  I think they can be caged together but I'm not entirely sure. I hope someone with more experience and knowledge answers to help you.


Yeah idk what happened there. It's so sad. They are so young, I hope someone chimes in with a little info also!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

They can probably stay in the same cage, at least up until they're about to give birth.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

There are two options to prevent an unwanted pregnancy and the risks it poses to the mother. The first is an emergency spay, as your girl in the other post looked pretty much adult then this is doable. The other is asking your vet for a dose of galastrop, its an anti cancer drug but one dose is very effective at terminanting pregnancy. In my mind your breeder should fund this as she should not have passed on a potentially pregnant rat, its pretty appaling actually. 

Otherwise you can keep your girls together until she births, then often mothers will be very much against adult rats being near there babies, at least when their eyes are still closed. Do you have any other company for your other girl?


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Isamurat said:


> There are two options to prevent an unwanted pregnancy and the risks it poses to the mother. The first is an emergency spay, as your girl in the other post looked pretty much adult then this is doable. The other is asking your vet for a dose of galastrop, its an anti cancer drug but one dose is very effective at terminanting pregnancy. In my mind your breeder should fund this as she should not have passed on a potentially pregnant rat, its pretty appaling actually.
> 
> Otherwise you can keep your girls together until she births, then often mothers will be very much against adult rats being near there babies, at least when their eyes are still closed. Do you have any other company for your other girl?


I could put my other girl in the big cage but I fear that she, too is pregnant. Her nipples are losing hair around them and she has also recently started nesting though her belly doesn't look that big. But the male was in the cage with both of them so I am just going to assume she is just to be safe. So for the time being I have both the girls in a birthing cage together and I'm watching both of them like a hawk. Unfortunately I don't think an e-spay or the other meds are an option right now. I don't have any extra funds right now.. And vet care around here is so freaking expensive it's ridiculous. And I seriously doubt that the breeder would ever pay. So Let's just hope everything goes as smooth as possible and that my girls stay healthy and safe! Thank you so much for the advice!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Just so you know, babies will cost you more over all than the galastrop.
If you dont want to terminate a pregnancy, dont be afraid to say it


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Korra said:


> Just so you know, babies will cost you more over all than the galastrop.
> If you dont want to terminate a pregnancy, dont be afraid to say it


My vet charges 80 just to see a rat. And a ridiculous price for medication. Though I don't know what galastrop costs I'm assuming its not gonna be less than baytril and they tried to charge me a lot of money for that. My pet supplies don't cost me very much because I have my own pet supply store and I can get supplies for a really low cost. So I really don't think babies would be more expensive for me.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.cox-robinson.co.uk/prescription-only-medicine-c880/galastop-oral-solution-p7689

Like roughly 20 in American Dollars.
If you own pet supplies store, you need to see if you can order meds from your suppliers. Not all can come without a vets word, but its good for later in case you need URI meds


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Korra said:


> http://www.cox-robinson.co.uk/prescription-only-medicine-c880/galastop-oral-solution-p7689
> 
> Like roughly 20 in American Dollars.
> If you own pet supplies store, you need to see if you can order meds from your suppliers. Not all can come without a vets word, but its good for later in case you need URI meds


Unfortunately I cant order medication. Not with the suppliers I have, anyway. I wish. That would make my life a little easier. Thats a good idea though. Next year I will search for some suppliers that are authorized to distribute meds. I am looking for it online but can only find it in the UK. Lol. I dont think ordering online would be very useful though, I am sure she will have her babies way before the medicine would arrive. I am calling my vet to see what she can do and what she suggests though.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

CareCredit is a credit card only for medical related procedures and any purchase over $200 incrues no intrest for six months.


http://ratguide.com/meds/central_nervous_system_drugs/cabergoline.php It's cabergoline here.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

As someone with 11 rats, roughly costing (with all the tricks of the trade) $150 in a 3 month time just to buy food/bedding, a vet bill for $405 outstanding for two neuters of two boys who weren't adopted, and $200 lost to upgrading a cage to fit mom, dad, and kids....

Go for the emergency procedures. If an infection passed through my mischief, it'd devastate everything. We had mites and that cost almost $100 to treat everyone...


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> CareCredit is a credit card only for medical related procedures and any purchase over $200 incrues no intrest for six months.
> 
> 
> http://ratguide.com/meds/central_nervous_system_drugs/cabergoline.php It's cabergoline here.



Wow. Thanks so much. I will definitely be looking into that. I'm 19 and in the process of buying a house (with lots and lots of oil bills) so this will definitely be very helpful.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Definitly worth trying to get hold of some galastop if you are going to struggle to afford vet bills. Babies are very expensive if you give them what they should get and the risks of complications during mum giving birth is very real. Recently a person on this forum had to give up there girl when she began bleeding heavily during labour and he couldnt afford an espay himself. It was horrible but he put the rat first. Here in the uk it costs about 25 a bottle but things are very different here at times. I would speak to your vet and see if she will perscribe without seeing them, though I know vets wknt over here, I think its against the law here. However I know in the states you can get baytril without a prescription which you can t here.


----------

